# Altima SE-R rotor problem



## Bullock86 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have 33k miles on my SE-R. I my it apears my rotors are in need of replacement. I don't feel I drive the car hard enough to warrent warpped rotors :wtf: .. The nissan dealer will not cover them under warrenty.. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for aftermarket :waving: ? ?

Has anyone used the R1 Concept rotors and pads... ??


----------



## 05altser (Feb 12, 2006)

*RE: Rotors*



Bullock86 said:


> I have 33k miles on my SE-R. I my it apears my rotors are in need of replacement. I don't feel I drive the car hard enough to warrent warpped rotors :wtf: .. The nissan dealer will not cover them under warrenty..
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for aftermarket :waving: ? ?
> 
> Has anyone used the R1 Concept rotors and pads... ??


I had to replace my pads and rotors at 27k (KM); however, I drive it pretty hard and am a late braker. The OEM rotors cost a fortune - next time aorund I'm going to look into other makers - see what is available.

-P


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bullock86 said:


> I have 33k miles on my SE-R. I my it apears my rotors are in need of replacement. I don't feel I drive the car hard enough to warrent warpped rotors :wtf: .. The nissan dealer will not cover them under warrenty..
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for aftermarket :waving: ? ?
> 
> Has anyone used the R1 Concept rotors and pads... ??


funny you mention early rotor replacement, i just had my 30k service done (free service) at the dealership and they mentioned that I should consider rotor replacement, they look great and zero grooves, i can believe they are warped and took a straigtedge to them, they are just fine, I think that this might be a TSB in camoflage, improperly torqued wheel nuts will make rotors warp prematurely, recheck torque on wheels and you should only have to deal with rotor wear. When it is time for replacement I will go with slotted dimpled brembo's for a fraction of the dealership OEM units. for pads either axxis or hawks for real bite, short life.


----------



## Bullock86 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I'll definatelhy check the wheel tourque now that the dealer has had his hands on the wheels. They turned the rotors and replaced the break pads under the factory warrenty, so I hope to get a few more thousand out of them before they warp again.


----------

